# Purchase Private Wrecks



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

if anyone has any numbers that you would like to sell me anywher from 3 mile bridge to 10 miles out of pcola pass. pay good money, pm me but dont if the reefs/wrecks are public reefs you can find on a dive site, forum, etc
thanks


----------



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

do some trolling and watch your bottom machine you will be amazed at what you will run over.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey! you can buy the ole lady anyday of week, ( all her bills will come with her for free ) but my "Fishin Honey Holes" aint FOR SALE!! LOL


----------

